# Bench Press Slingshot..Cheating or No?



## widehips71

I've got some bros that are hardcore powerlifters and use this slingshot contraption on the bench press.  They swear it'll help increase my max but I can't help to feel like it's cheating somehow.  Any opinions on this?


----------



## Joliver

It isn't cheating.  It increases your volume, reduces stress on joints, and provides the opportunity for overload training.  Its a great tool for your bench.


----------



## Big Worm

It's a tool. No different than using a belt.


----------



## mistah187

Not cheating unless u use that weight as what u tell people ur max is. Ur max is ur max without any help period.


----------



## Joliver

You can use the max number with a slingshot!  You just have to say that is your 1RMWSS. Its their job to know the lingo....


----------



## PillarofBalance

Bench in 40 minutes... think I will break out my slingshot


----------



## SuperBane

Has incorporating the sling shot helped anyone increase their raw bench?

If it will help me bring up my raw then I think it is worth it for me to buy one

Could this be looked upon the same way as rack pulls helping sticking points in the deadlift?


----------



## mabdelrasoul

helps me on joint pain days.


----------



## SFGiants

SuperBane said:


> Has incorporating the sling shot helped anyone increase their raw bench?
> 
> If it will help me bring up my raw then I think it is worth it for me to buy one
> 
> Could this be looked upon the same way as rack pulls helping sticking points in the deadlift?



It will if you don't abuse it, abuse it and the bottom of your bench will suffer.

It to mimic shirted benching it's a chest plate with elbow support.

The sling shot is not like rack pulls but mores like reverse band bench, pulls and squat it gives acceleration at the bottom to overload the top which all mimic lifting in gear.


----------



## Joliver

SuperBane said:


> Has incorporating the sling shot helped anyone increase their raw bench?
> 
> If it will help me bring up my raw then I think it is worth it for me to buy one
> 
> Could this be looked upon the same way as rack pulls helping sticking points in the deadlift?



It has helped my raw bench.  I use it in conjunction with ballistic pressing movements that specifically focus on starting and reversal strength.  Also, pin presses at the bottom will keep you from lagging off the chest.  

Good tool.


----------

